# SOCal German Shepherds



## Reinet (Sep 16, 2015)

Has anyone dealt with this kennel or Becky Butts? Looks like she has some nice pups. Thanks.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Is this them? http://www.socalgermanshepherds.com/index.htm 

More people will usually comment if you attach the link  I don't have time to look through them now but just doing a quick glance at their dog photos, I definitely agree that their GSD's are beautiful  but do they title and health test? How many litters do they produce each year? Health guarantee and contract? That is the very minimal information that needs to be looked into. Hopefully I will remember to take a closer look at them tomorrow but if not I hope that someone closer to your area will respond


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now, no expert on pedigrees or breeders, but they look pretty good. They have titled and health tested their dogs and it doesn't look like they have a ton of litter available, which to me is a good sign. I am always for a breeder that has a waiting list or only one or two litters on the ground. 

Granted.. I browsed only so slightly.. I picked a few of their males and females they said they raised themselves. They look good to me. If it were me, I would set up a call or email them and ask the about their testing, how they are raised, how often they breed, etc.. all the fun questions and see how you feel about them


----------



## Reinet (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for your input. Yes they have a 5 year health guarantee, microchip, health test and have a contract. I went ahead and purchased a female pup. Will post photos when I get her home.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

How exciting  looking forward to pictures of your new addition once you get her home


----------



## Reinet (Sep 16, 2015)

)


----------



## Tigerhartt (Mar 17, 2017)

Reinet I wanted to know how your dog is working out and how your experience with So Cal German Shepherds was...


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

I got two dogs from Becky Butts - email me at [email protected] for my experience.


----------



## Reiner123 (Sep 20, 2016)

This thread is 2.5 years old and the OP is probably not even here anymore. Take it to PM and stop beating a dead horse on the public board.

ADMIN


----------

